# New one from West Texas



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

Welcome to AT neighbor!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:welcome:

:izza:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Git~R~Done (Jul 7, 2009)

Welcome to AT :blob1: :blob1:


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!!


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* bighornboy. Have fun here.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT :welcome: South Florida here. :shade:


----------



## Lil Okie (Mar 25, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## MOdroptine (Feb 8, 2006)

:welcomesign: to AT
from Missouri.


----------



## ww874 (Oct 6, 2020)

me too from ny


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)




----------

